# Webseiten-Zoom deaktivieren?



## Bud (2. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute! 

ich habe eine Problem. ich habe ein kleines Java-Applet für eine Umfrage programmiert und war damit eigentlich recht glücklich. Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass durch die Vergrößerung einer Webseite auch das Java Applet vergrößert wird. Da innerhalb des Applets aber Bild vorhanden sind, verschiebt sich alles. 

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, um diese Zoomfunktion zu deaktivieren? Mir wäre es ziemlich egal, wenn die Website vergrößert wird - wichtig ist nur dass dies keinen Einfluß auf das Applet hat.

Gruß,
Bud


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2010)

Zeige mal bitte deinen Applet-Tag.


----------



## Bud (2. Jul 2010)

Hey, das ging aber fix. Also so binde ich das Applet ein:


```
<applet code="xx3.class"archive="xx3.jar" width=778 height=588><param name="ipadd" value="99.99.99.99"></applet>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2010)

OK, zuerst hatte ich vermutet, dass du die Dimensionen in Prozent angegeben hast.
Dann müssen wir erst mal weiter Details erfragen. Was genau meinst du mit 'Zoomen'?
Kannst du mal ein paar Bildschirmfotos von den Zuständen anfertigen, dass man sich das mal ansehen kann?


----------



## Bud (2. Jul 2010)

Moin! 

Hier ist der Screenshot:






Das Applet sollte die Größe des "hellen Rahmens" haben. Nun ist aber leider durch die Vergrößerung viel größer (die gesamte rote Fläche). Dadurch verschieben sich z.B. die Positionen der Buttons. Hast Du damit schon mal zu tun gehabt?

Gruß,
Bud Spencer


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2010)

Der Browser stellt dem Applet so viel Platz bereit, wie im Applet-Tag angegeben. Von allein kann das Applet diese Grenze im Browser nicht überschreiten, es hat auf den in der Webseite zur Verfügung gestellten Platz keinen Einfluss.



Bud hat gesagt.:


> ist aber leider durch die Vergrößerung viel größer


Was für eine Vergrößerung meinst du? Wie erreichst du diese 'Vergrößerung'?


----------



## faetzminator (2. Jul 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob dadurch das Problem gelöst wird. Aber auf alle Fälle ist dein Tag überhaupt nicht valid.
Mach aus 
	
	
	
	





```
<applet code="xx3.class"archive="xx3.jar" width=778 height=588>
```


```
<applet code="xx3.class" archive="xx3.jar" width="778" height="588">
```


----------



## Gastredner (2. Jul 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Vergrößerung meinst du? Wie erreichst du diese 'Vergrößerung'?


Strg+Mausrad vermutlich, läuft so zumindest unter FF.


----------

